# Shorin-Ryu student



## nanadan (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi:
My  name is Bill and I have been continuously training in Shorin-Ryu for 32 years. I am a direct student of grandmaster Eizo Shimabukuro. I operate a dojo in Meriden, CT.  I would like to correspond with any martial artist on any martial arts subject. 

Thank you


----------



## Kacey (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..My first discipline was Shorin-Ryu and it awakened my ongoing interest in the martial arts...Looking forward to your posts...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  

Where in Meriden is your school?

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, sir. I look forward to you contributions.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

nanadan said:


> Hi:
> My name is Bill and I have been continuously training in Shorin-Ryu for 32 years. I am a direct student of grandmaster Eizo Shimabukuro. I operate a dojo in Meriden, CT. I would like to correspond with any martial artist on any martial arts subject.
> 
> Thank you


 
Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## rmclain (Jan 6, 2007)

nanadan said:


> Hi:
> My name is Bill and I have been continuously training in Shorin-Ryu for 32 years. I am a direct student of grandmaster Eizo Shimabukuro. I operate a dojo in Meriden, CT. I would like to correspond with any martial artist on any martial arts subject.
> 
> Thank you


 
I rank into Eizo Shimabukuro in Chatan-cho, Okinawa around Nov. 20, 2006 at a Tuttle Book store.  He has a dojo just North of Kin-Cho, Okinawa.  Do you travel to this dojo for training or does he come to the US?

R. McLain


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

nanadan said:


> Hi:
> I would like to correspond with any martial artist on any martial arts subject.
> Thank you



You've definitely come to the right place for that, Bill---welcome to MT, it's good to have you with us. There's a _lot_ of interest in Okinawan MA here, and not just among kareteka...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 6, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------

